# Problem po aktualizacji!

## memakro

Witam.

Jestem użytkownikiem getnoo od niedawna. Zainstalowałem Gentoo 2005.1, kernel 2.6.15, kde 3.5.1, wszystko działało pięknie (oczywiście nie od razu).

Nastawiłem aktualizacje systemu poleceniem:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --update --deep --newuse world.
```

Rozpoczął długi proces, po pewnym czasie, było to już po aktualizacji gcc (tego jestem pewien, bo sporo to trwało) i wywaliło przy instalacji eselect:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/eselect-1.0/work/eselect-1.0 ...

 * econf: updating eselect-1.0/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating eselect-1.0/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --datadir:

!!! ERROR: app-admin/eselect-1.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  eselect-1.0.ebuild, line 19:   Called econf

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Myślałem, że to nic strasznego, nie miałem czasu się tym bawić wtedy i wyłączyłem komputer. Po ponownym uruchomieniu zaczęło wywalać jaieś głupię błedy. Programy uruchamiają sie strasznie długo. Poszukałem trochę w interenecie i nic nie znalazłem, sam próbowałem i pomyślałem, że może być to wina nowego gcc, wiec chciałem wrócić do starego. Wpisałem: emerge unmerge gcc, po czym emerge gcc i wywaliło tym razem:

```
gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

*** The command 'gcc -o conftest    conftest.c' failed.

*** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1609:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1456:   Called gcc_do_configure

!!! failed to run configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Proszę o pomoc, bo kompletnie nie wiem co mam z tym robić...

od raku: UŻYWAJ ZNACZNIKÓW CODE !!

wyniki działania poleceń, fragmenty logów, itp umieszczaj pomiędzy znacznikami [ code ] [ /code ] (bez spacji)

----------

## n0rbi666

1) używaj znaczników code

2) podaj swoje emerge info

3) nigdy, nigdy nie usuwaj gcc ! http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Recover_from_%22emerge_--unmerge_gcc%22

4) 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

 - po co dajesz tu ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ?

----------

## memakro

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 1) używaj znaczników code

 

Tzn?

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 2) podaj swoje emerge info

 

```
Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/me/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 3) nigdy, nigdy nie usuwaj gcc ! http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Recover_from_%22emerge_--unmerge_gcc%22

 

Będę wiedział teraz na przyszłość...  :Very Happy: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 4) 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Myślałem, że najnowsze pakiety zainstaluje, bałem się, że jak tego nie podam to przy aktualizacji zainstaluje mi np starsze kde...

od raku: dodano znaczniki code

----------

## n0rbi666

znaczniki {code} {/code} tylko zamiast wąsów dajemy []

Masz w make.conf

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 
```

potem nagle instalujesz pakiety dla ~x86, w środku przerywasz ... nie dziw się, że się popsuło

najlepszym wyjściem z sytuacji będzie teraz emerge -e world , potem zastanowienie się, co chcemy osiągnąć

----------

## memakro

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> znaczniki {code} {/code} tylko zamiast wąsów dajemy []
> 
> Masz w make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nie mam...

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> najlepszym wyjściem z sytuacji będzie teraz emerge -e world , potem zastanowienie się, co chcemy osiągnąć

 

Wynik:

```
Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.8.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.8.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sci-calculators/qalculate-kde

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

----------

## przemos

```
echo "dev-lang/perl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
```

----------

## memakro

 *przemos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "dev-lang/perl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

```
Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.8.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.8.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sci-calculators/qalculate-kde

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## n0rbi666

```
emerge -C perl-Test-Simple
```

----------

## memakro

```
pingwin me # emerge -e world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.8.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/perl-5.8.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sci-calculators/qalculate-kde

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

MERGED:

Nic to nie daję...  :Sad: 

Nie wiem co jeszcze mogę zrobić?

A i jeszcze po wpisaniu su wyskakuje mi coś takiego:

```
configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)

```

od raku: Jeśli chcesz coś dopisać do poprzedniej wypowiedzi, użyj opcji EDYCJA a nie ODPOWIEDZ

----------

## n0rbi666

```
emerge -C =virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62
```

co daje ?

----------

## przemos

 *memakro wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo "dev-lang/perl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Sorka pisałem z pamięci tam powinno być oczywiście:

```
echo "dev-lang/perl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Spróbuj teraz.

----------

## memakro

 *Quote:*   

> Sorka pisałem z pamięci tam powinno być oczywiście:
> 
> ```
> echo "dev-lang/perl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Cały czas to samo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C =virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62
> ```
> ...

 

```
pingwin me # emerge -C perl-Test-Simple

 virtual/perl-Test-Simple

    selected: 0.62

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 74 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

pingwin me # emerge -e world

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-lang/perl-5.8.8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/portage

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## martin.k

 *memakro wrote:*   

> pingwin me # emerge -e world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies |
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8" have been masked.
> ...

 

```
echo "sys-devel/libperl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## memakro

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-devel/libperl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

```
pingwin me # emerge -e world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 359) sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) patch-2.5.9.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) patch-2.5.9-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-patch-2.5.9

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/patch-2.5.9-cr-stripping.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-patch-2.5.9-r1

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) patch-2.5.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking patch-2.5.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/patch-2.5.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/patch-2.5.9/work/patch-2.5.9 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --datadir:

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  patch-2.5.9.ebuild, line 27:   Called econf

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Ale to już jakieś postępy:)Last edited by memakro on Thu Feb 23, 2006 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aktyn

 *memakro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> / ----------CIACH-------/
> ...

 

Znasz takie cos jak etc-update?

----------

## memakro

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Znasz takie cos jak etc-update?

 

Jestem początkujący, ale i tak nic nie dało..

----------

## Aktyn

 *memakro wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   
> 
> Znasz takie cos jak etc-update? 
> 
> Jestem początkujący, ale i tak nic nie dało..

 

Pytanie brzmiało czy znasz, a nie czy jesteś początkujący, i co znaczy że nic nie dało, zrobiło cos chociasz, zrebootowałes system po tym?

----------

## memakro

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pytanie brzmiało czy znasz, a nie czy jesteś początkujący, i co znaczy że nic nie dało, zrobiło cos chociasz, zrebootowałes system po tym?

 

hehehehe, kiedyś użyłem, ale bez większego zastanawiania się co to robi, już lece z rebootem:)

----------

## Aktyn

 *memakro wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   
> 
> Pytanie brzmiało czy znasz, a nie czy jesteś początkujący, i co znaczy że nic nie dało, zrobiło cos chociasz, zrebootowałes system po tym? 
> 
> hehehehe, kiedyś użyłem, ale bez większego zastanawiania się co to robi, już lece z rebootem:)

 

to cie uświadomie że to jest takie coś co nadpisuje rózne pliki konfiguracyjne, czasami dobrze że nadpisuje, a czasami nadpisze jakąś mozolnie robvioną konfiguracje, jak się stawia system z reguły nie trzeba sie zastawnawiać nad d\tym co to robi, jednak jak robisz update systemu, to warto sprawdzac co robi.

----------

## memakro

 *Quote:*   

> to cie uświadomie że to jest takie coś co nadpisuje rózne pliki konfiguracyjne, czasami dobrze że nadpisuje, a czasami nadpisze jakąś mozolnie robvioną konfiguracje, jak się stawia system z reguły nie trzeba sie zastawnawiać nad d\tym co to robi, jednak jak robisz update systemu, to warto sprawdzac co robi.

 

To zrozumiałem, dlaczego dodał mi jakieś routers, lo i wiele innych rzeczy przy starcie, np. nie startował z kdm tylko z czegoś tami innego:)

Ponownie robię

```
emerge -e world
```

 i wywala ten sam błąd...

Ma tu coś za znaczenie gcc który odratowywałem ze źródeł, może zrobić mu emerge gcc?

----------

## Aktyn

a co pokazuje

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## memakro

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> a co pokazuje
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> ```
> ...

 

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

```

A emerge gcc też wywala błąd...

Coś się da z tym zrobić?

O co chodzi z tym --datadir?

----------

## piotruspan

CZŁOWIEKU !!!

bierzesz się za coś, o czym nie masz zielonego pojęcia !

dlaczego chcesz zaczynac od ~x86 ? dlaczego nie przeczytałeś najpierw dokumentacji na gentoo.org ?

myślisz, że jak bezmyślnie przepiszesz polecenia które Ci tu podają to bedzie po sprawie ? wtedy dopiero zaczną się Twoje problemy z dalszym użytkowaniem tego całkiem ciekawego systemu !

jak Ty w ogóle Gentoo zainstalowałeś ?

chętnie Ci tu wszyscy pomogą, ale włóż w to chociaż trochę wysiłku umysłowego i PRZECZYTAJ DOKUMENTACJĘ SYSTEMU !

----------

## memakro

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> CZŁOWIEKU !!!
> 
> bierzesz się za coś, o czym nie masz zielonego pojęcia !

 

Każdy zaczyna jako zielony:) *Quote:*   

> dlaczego chcesz zaczynac od ~x86 ? 

  Gdzieś kiedyś sobie ubzdurałem, że nowsze pakiety będą lepsze, teraz poznałem swój błąd.  *Quote:*   

> dlaczego nie przeczytałeś najpierw dokumentacji na gentoo.org ?

 Dużo tego było, myślałem, że jak już mam system w miare zainstalowany to już wystarczy. *Quote:*   

> myślisz, że jak bezmyślnie przepiszesz polecenia które Ci tu podają to bedzie po sprawie ? wtedy dopiero zaczną się Twoje problemy z dalszym użytkowaniem tego całkiem ciekawego systemu !

  No to już się dowiedziałem jakie spustoszenie mi narobił etc-update... *Quote:*   

> jak Ty w ogóle Gentoo zainstalowałeś ?

 Czytałem Handbook, metodą prób i błędów w końcu się udało... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chętnie Ci tu wszyscy pomogą, ale włóż w to chociaż trochę wysiłku umysłowego i PRZECZYTAJ DOKUMENTACJĘ SYSTEMU !

 

ok, trochę tego poczytałem, trochę mi to rozjaśniło. Ale co mam zrobić z moim problemem dalej nie wiem. Pokornie czekam na jakieś wskazówki:)

----------

## n0rbi666

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Recover_from_%22emerge_--unmerge_gcc%22 - zrobiłeś wszystko wg tego ? razem z source /etc/profile ? 

emerge gcc na czym się wywala ?

----------

## Aktyn

 *memakro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   myślisz, że jak bezmyślnie przepiszesz polecenia które Ci tu podają to bedzie po sprawie ? wtedy dopiero zaczną się Twoje problemy z dalszym użytkowaniem tego całkiem ciekawego systemu !  No to już się dowiedziałem jakie spustoszenie mi narobił etc-update...

 

A orientujesz sie w terenie chociaż? Jakie to spustosznie?

Pokaz lepjej jakie masz komunikaty błedu, bo ze ci emergowanie nie działa to wiemy. 

Ja bym zrobił chroot na system i zobaczył czy jakiś efekt jest.

----------

## memakro

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> zrobiłeś wszystko wg tego ? razem z source /etc/profile ? 
> 
> emerge gcc na czym się wywala ?

 Dla pewności zrobiłem to jeszcze raz. Emerge gcc wywala:

```
creating Makefile

 * Compiling gcc ...

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/build /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/build /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4

 * Running make LDFLAGS="" STAGE1_CFLAGS="-O" LIBPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4" BOOT_CFLAGS=" -march=pentium4 -pipe" profiledbootstrap

Configuring in libiberty

configure: error: invalid package name:

make: *** [configure-libiberty] BÅÄd 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1609:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1465:   Called gcc_do_make

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 *Quote:*   

> A orientujesz sie w terenie chociaż? Jakie to spustosznie? 

 

Co do spustoszeń, to co zauważyłem to, że pozmieniał mi wiele configów, innych nie zauważyłem.

----------

## Aktyn

 *memakro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A orientujesz sie w terenie chociaż? Jakie to spustosznie?  
> 
> Co do spustoszeń, to co zauważyłem to, że pozmieniał mi wiele configów, innych nie zauważyłem.

 

No po to on jest że zamienia konfigi, czasem owszem niepotrzebnie, ale przecież zawsze się pyta przed zamianą.

A co do systemu, to nie wiem jak inni powiedzą, ale ja na twoim miejscu postawiłbym od nowa, po prostu bedzie szybciej.

Ze stage 3 najlepiej.

Moze pomoże poustawianie locali na POSIX, albo mówiąc inaczej, zrobienie wszystkich plików konfiguracyjnych tak jaki były. 

Chociaż chodzi mi coś pogłowie, że jak miałeś cały system na gcc 3.4 to teraz z gcc 3.3.4 może być nie do odratowania,

ale to tylko takie myśli mi chodzą po głowie, niekoniecznie zgodne z rzeczywistością.

A i jeszcze jedna rzecz łazi mi po głowie, na początku podałeś:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --update --deep --newuse world.
```

Zdajesie że w manualu pisze że raczej nie powino sie tak robić. Jak chcesz mieć najnowsze pakiety do dopisujesz do make.conf

Ja jade na stabilnych, tylko niektóre mam odmaskowane.

----------

## Poe

 *memakro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Każdy zaczyna jako zielony:)
> 
> 

 

ale niekoniecznie od Gentoo

 *memakro wrote:*   

> Pokornie czekam na jakieś wskazówki:)

 

```

rm -rf / 

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

wrr...

----------

